# smoking at the time of Ubuntu



## dslantic (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been smoking ever since i had a model lynux operating system. I was wondering if the computer could help people quit smoking tobacco but keeping weed. Ever since i got office space, I was wandering how many Stars we could get naked that were women. 


I did go smoke a joint once and sit on a little stool and look at computers. I smoked some dank weed while ago


----------



## KT420 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ubuntu rules, and I love Lubuntu for older hardware. I love all linux operating systems actually(well, except for puppy linux) and Windows and Mac are OK too LOL they all have strengths and weaknesses, so it's best to run them all with synergy!


----------

